# Apple iPad announcement



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

All the important bits of the Steve Jobs keynote speech last week have been distilled into one short video.






Gerald


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

really funny

...................but I'm still going to get one 

then people will say -"hey look at that "great wonderful beautiful amazing guy over there with his iPad"


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

80% of American women when asked about the I-pad thought it was a new feminine hygiene product. 8O :lol: 

tony


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

obviously not trying to 'big it up' then :roll: 
simon


----------

